# ATT Discount for veterans



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

ATT offers a 15% discount on your cellphone cost for veterans. Just take your DD Form 216 into a ATT store and register. FYI


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Got mine years ago, good deal.


----------

